# Cute Trio Blog!



## Dublinperky (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a blog for my bunnies Fintan, Nessa, and Miren! They are a little over two month old Californain Rabbits

Fintan- He is always curious about everything. Once he gets near he runs away like a scaredy cat though! He is very hyper and randomly runs around.

Nessa- She can be two totally different bunnies at different times. Sometimes she is just like Fintan in his scaredy cat ways. Other times she is a cuddle bun like Miren. You can never know with Nessa

Miren- She is extremely shy with some people. Expecialy loud ones like my brother. For other people she is a cuddle bun, either cuddling at your feet or in your lap!

All three I have totally fallen for. I have become a total rabbit obbsesed person! My brothers say when I am old I will be known as the rabbit lady instead of the cat lady!

Here are my bunnies pictures:
Miren on top and Nessa on bottom. Fintans ears in the back!








So I thought I would update this a little bit. They are separated now and getting very big! They love their daily playtimes out in the rabbit run chewing on grass. Fintan is the most cuddly now. And the girls are more independent but you never know each day they are different. I feel so blessed to have these bunnies and watch them grow! I'll put more pictures soon.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 13, 2008)

What a gorgeous bunch'o'buns! :inlove: They look so big for 2 months old, wow :shock:, how much bigger will they get? Will you have to house them seperately soon as one is a dude? I bet he'll be sad when that happens.

I also wanted to ask about your hutch, what happens with all the pee and poop that falls through the wire?


Nosey Michelle :hug:


----------



## Dublinperky (Jun 13, 2008)

I am separating them tommorow! He will be sad but I don't want any "teen pregnacies" Soon they'll be able to breed but it's not healthy for them. The girls will get to be 10.5 or 11 pounds and Fintan (the boy) will be 9 or 10 pounds. The poop and pee falls to a tray. It just wasn't in that picture since we had just finished building that cage! Glad you like them!:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 13, 2008)

They are just adorable! Glad you are separating them. Need more pics!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow that's really cool, I've never seen a rabbit that big in real life . And don't worry, I think we are all known as 'the rabbit lady" in our families lol!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 15, 2008)

False advertising. I was hoping to see a bonded trio. Though they are still cute and I want them.


----------



## Dublinperky (Jul 17, 2008)

I am sorry the title is misleading.:shock:I couldn't think of anything to call it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> I am sorry the title is misleading.:shock:I couldn't think of anything to call it.


Don't mind Jadeicing, she's huge on trios.


----------



## Dublinperky (Jul 20, 2008)

Ohh I don't mind...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like quite a mix of personalities and they are beautiful!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

Here are some new pics!

Merin and Nessa




Merin and Nessa Again!





Fintan


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

More Pictures! These are more resent. Actually were taken yesterday!

*Fintan





















*


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

*Merin











Nessa














*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2008)

Adorable is written all over their faces!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't get my bunny online scrapbook on here sorry!


----------



## Jenk (Aug 22, 2008)

There was a time when I wasn't fond of the pointed look (of the Californian and Himalayan and, of course, various cat breeds). But it's since grown on me, and I am in _love_ with your trio! They are so freakishly cute (and I mean that in the best way possible). 

:biggrin2:

Jenk


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 22, 2008)

I love animals with there markings! My cat has markings like them too! Thanks about them being cute.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 27, 2008)

More pics coming soon! I took them but computer is being slow!


----------



## myheart (Aug 28, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> There was a time when I wasn't fond of the pointed look (of the Californian and Himalayan and, of course, various cat breeds). But it's since grown on me, and I am in _love_ with your trio! They are so freakishly cute (and I mean that in the best way possible).
> 
> :biggrin2:
> 
> Jenk



I wasn't going to say that in particular... I did notice that your boy, Fintan, seems to have a rather feminine face for a boy. But then I noticed that the girls also have pointed faces. I have never seen that in Cali's before. Is that look common in you area, or in Cali's in general?

I really do wish I was close enough to hold one of your Cali's. I knew a big buck once--what a love he was, all big and squishy. I don't think I would ever pass up a Cali because of him.

Your babies are beautiful!! You must be the proudest rabbit-mommy on your block. 

Myheart


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, I love 'em to death. I don't know abou there faces. I always thought they looked normal. Are they not? As for Fintan, he is very girly! He is a little cuddle bug too! He is still a little gray on his head because of his frostyness. But eventually he will grow out of it!


----------



## myheart (Aug 28, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> Yeah, I love 'em to death. I don't know about there faces. I always thought they looked normal. Are they not?



Sorry, I dislike the word "normal" when referring to looks or characteristics.I would never try to say who or what is normal because every thing around us is in constant change.I thinkyour babiesare _beautiful_ the way they are, although I might be bias 'cause I like Cali's. 

Sometimes it is good to have a boy who likes to be a bit feminine. Actually, I think Cali boys are supposed to be mellow and squishy.You might know more about that part of gender characteristics for Californians. I noticed Fintan's grey spot. I like it and think that it would be nice it a bit of it did stick with him. It gives his face a bit more expression because it is right between his ears. When his ears are up, as in the photos, he looks like he means business, even if that business is a bit a trouble...LOL

They are sweet...

myheart


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 29, 2008)

I like his grey spot too! That is one of the reasons I picked him out here is a pic when his grey was darker!


----------



## myheart (Aug 29, 2008)

That is just the cutest picture of your little guy!!! I noticed what you meant by the grey spot disappearing as he ages. It really does deminish with each of your picture sets. Your little boy is growing up....!!!:?

myheart


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 30, 2008)

I feel old when I see his pictures progress and think how he is growing up to be such a big boy!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

I should have done this in the first part but I wanted to share a little about me and how I came to get my bunnies. I have always been crazy for animals. My first word was cat and many animal names came after that. I am always asking my parents for new pets. So one day I decieded I needed a goat. My parents as always told me they would think about it then after awhile the answer was maybe something a little smaller. Well I had already been looking into 4-H for a goat and so I saw rabbits on there and totally changed my mind. For months I wrote papers reasearched and planed until on my birthday my mo m finally decied I could try to find some bunnies! So here I am know with three love bug that I wouldn't trade in for anything!


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just look at their noses. Perfect for stroking :bunnyhug:

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> I like his grey spot too! That is one of the reasons I picked him out here is a pic when his grey was darker!


Awwwwwwhhh he'ssss soooo sweet :shock:He's now on my bunny napping list!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

oh! thanks Fintan is very likeable bunny! If you bunnynap Fintan you better watch Dipppy because I will take hiim!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Not without a fight hunny

:duel

LOL


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

HAHA!:duel


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 8, 2008)

I was trying to take more pics for you guys and my camera died on me then it started raining!:shock: I just thought I'd share my very sad failed attempt of taking pictures. Something always seems to get in my way!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

Here are some more pics!

Merin on top of her house!





Fintan all bundled up for a cold day!





Merin in a prettyful shirt





Fintan with a Christmas dress!





Fintan on top of his house!





Dublin says "I bunny too!"




Aly!:tongue


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

Watch as Fintan's grey slowly fades away!

















It is all gone now!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 22, 2008)

More Pictures!!!!!!

Merin





Nessa





Fintan





A whole bunch of pic I don't feel like making titles to...


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 22, 2008)

Even more pics!


----------



## Jenk (Sep 22, 2008)

Cute new photos! 

I'm kicking myself for not coming back to your blog before posting about my new Caliboy having half-furred ears;I can see that Merin and Nessa have the same half-'n-halffurred-bald pattern on their ears as my boy.


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 22, 2008)

Nevermind... my post didn't make since!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh My Gosh your Babies are ADORABLE!

Note to self, put all of them on my ``Bunny Napping List``

Susan


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 22, 2008)

Aww! Thanks but you can't have em! They are saying, "mommy hear that spoil us more since we are so cute!"

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Jenk (Sep 23, 2008)

Just want to say that I _love_ the soulful eyes. I didn't know the Cali's eyes are shaped in such a way as to give them a pitiful-looking expression; they can use it to their advantage. 

*Dublinperky wrote: *


>


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 23, 2008)

They do use those eyes all the time! Just today Merin made me go get black oil sunflower seeds for her to munch on! I can't believe I gave in! It is just those eyes. Another thing about those eyes is they are soooo hard to draw! I can't stand it that I can't capture that look!:? Well don't tell the bunnies that the eyes work!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

If any of you didn't know I will be breeding Merin and Nessa for4-H next week. Please keep them in you prayers that they will be healthy and have healthy babies. IF you would like to oppose me breeding I'll listen but please post on on of my threads in the Rabbitry and Breeding section. Thanks!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

[align=center]:jumpforjoy:
*Here's hoping your babies and mumma's have a healthy and happy breeding and birth*
:toastingbuns

Good Luck
:clover:
[/align]


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

Aw! Thank you Becca! More pictures coming soon.

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

This is a memorable day, so I thought I would put it on the blog to remeber we beat the record for the most users online! The most users ever online was *150* on Friday Sep 26th, 2008. WOOHOO! Oh and just to let you know it should say Saturday I have no idea why it says Friday!

Aly!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> If any of you didn't know I will be breeding Merin and Nessa for4-H next week. Please keep them in you prayers that they will be healthy and have healthy babies. IF you would like to oppose me breeding I'll listen but please post on on of my threads in the Rabbitry and Breeding section. Thanks!
> 
> Aly!:tongue


So when is the big day??


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 6, 2008)

I keep on changing it but I think I'll breed themon Wed.!!!!!!!!!! It is so close from now I am starting to get nervous!

Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 9, 2008)

Dear Peoples!

I am Fintan! I am possibly goin to be a daddy! My girlfriends are going to have babies! I don't really know what I think about that though. Mommy said I got it all round and went on their heads insteads of thier other side though! Silly me! I thought I might tell you a bit about myself if you want. Well my name is Fintan and I am a Cali. I am very handsom too! I love to get in everyones face. Mommy says I am a little piggy when I eat. Well anyways... I love everyone and I am a mommies boy!

Love the fabulous, the wonderful, the awesome, FINTAN!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 9, 2008)

Fintan you are one very Handsome Bunny. I can hardly wait to more pictures of you.

Susan


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 9, 2008)

AWWWW! Tank YOU!

Love the fabulous, the wonderful, the awesome, FINTAN!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

I demand pictures!


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll try to take more pictures tomorrow. I keep forgetting to charge my camera!

Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 3, 2008)

Merin and Nessa are due on Saturday if they are pregnant! I have pics just have to download them!

Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 7, 2008)

My photobucket isn't working anymore! Are their other free sites like it?

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

you can go to www.imageshack.us 

you don't have to join either, it just won't save your photos 

your babies are ADORABLE!


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 8, 2008)

I just made a new photobucket account and it works. I tried to use the image shack but I couldn't figure it out. Pictures are coming in acouple of minutes!



Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 9, 2008)

PICTURES!

Nessa dressed as a lion!





Merin





Fintan





Fintan's Cage





Merin's Cage





Nessa's Cage





All of thier hutches!





More pictures tommorow!

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Aww, Imageshack didn't work for you? That stinks. That's what I use to do a "quick upload" for an image that I don't necessarily want laying around  It doesn't show "image not found" once the image is deleted off your computer/account, either 

Either way, Photobucket is sweet, too. 

I love this picture! It's like, "Hey, mom! Got any treats?"




I love Fintan's "receding _hare _line". Hehe. For awhile, the gray did look like a receding hair-line! Too cute! Is it 100% gone now? In the "watch Fintan's gray fade" area, you said it was all gone. In some of the pictures, though, it looks like there is a still a wee gray spot. Are those just old pics? They're all adorable, either way! ^_^


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Nessa's costume!
Beautiful Californian buns 
Why are you breeding them?


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 9, 2008)

I breed them for 4-H. Yes Fintan's grey hair is gone. Could some one adjust the size of the pictures. I tried to make them smaller but it didn't work.

Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 11, 2008)

More Pictures!






Merin!







Merin Again!

More pics later!

Aly!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 13, 2008)

I love Merin's glasses!


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah! I can't believe she actually put up with the glasses! I just decided to see what my glasses would look like on her and then I ran to get the camera when she actually kept them on!:biggrin2:

Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't posted pictures on here forever! I definatly will take pictures today after school for you. How about an update for now. Nessa is going to have her babies soon. Merin is as hyper as ever. Fintan is still his sweet calm self! That was really quick but I have to go!

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

I was wondering what happened! It was like you fell off the face of the bunny-blog planet!  Busy with school?


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I have been busy with school and a billion other things! 

Well the babies where born April 17th! I now have 9 beautiful babies!!!!

Here are some pictures!














































Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aww! Cute little wrigglies!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 19, 2009)

awwwww! so cute my mom says i can get a doe and breed my boy yuki ^.^ i cant wait! your babies are just lovely wish i could bunny sit them heh byez enjoy the Bun's


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 20, 2009)

Pictures of day 4 and 5 for the bunnies!!!

Comparing there size to an EXPO marker

























There you go free CUTENESS!!!!:biggrin2:

Aly!


----------

